# Red Snapper Rig



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Looking for info. on red snapper rig what size average hook,line,leader length and test line,sinker weight and what size line to go out to the first couple of rigs from Galveston. Went out about 30 miles or so unexpectidly this past weekend with light tackle to fish the jetty and lost one rod and reel together and broke 2 Allstar rods and line was 20lb test with 50lb leader and was broken off about 20 times. Maybe my knots weren,t very good but I'm planning to go out and buy some heavy tackle to try again . Will appreciate any help . How to rig leaders and so on.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

tie a 7/0 hook to 30lb ande ultra clear mono, run hook thru bait`s mouth and out its gills, hide hook near dorsal fin, leaving only mono coming out of the baits mouth, no weight, no leader,no swivel


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

Here is a good inexpensive snapper setup.
Penn GTI 330 spooled with 40# Ande Big game or better feel would be power pro 60-80#.
Use about 3-4' of flourocarbon to a single 7/0 coffee colored hook...Put a swivel on the mainline to a barrel swivel then the flourocarbon then the single hook....make sure to put your egg sinker on the mainline prior to tying the swivel...use the appropriate egg sinker to match the current...for snapper only I would use a 5.5' standup because you can just winch them up....any all around boat rod will work and you can use it for kingfish if you so desire...

Good Luck,
Tom


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

That all sounds like lightweight stuff to me, but my fishing buddys often say that I have issues and fish too heavy. I use 80 lb ande main line and 125 ande leader.


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

Use either 30-50lb mono (or I prefer 60-80 lb power-pro for sensitivity), tie on a 3-5 oz Snapper Slapper (use a Palomar knot for the power pro), add minnow or sardine, and hang on!


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is my carolina rig,

150# swivel 

crimp swivel to 150# Suffix mono. with chaffing material.

14" down put another crimp in the line.

Slide a bead down the line, then an egg weight, then another bead. 
Crimp again, but leave about an inch of slack around the weight and beads.
Crimp another swivel about 4" below the weight with chaffing material.
Add another 12" of leader material to the second swivel.
Crimp a 8/0 Gamakatzu Octopus hook 4X Strong. This is a killer hook. My favorite. They are really strong and razor sharp.

Make the leaders with different weight sizes. If the current is light, I like 6oz. Adjust for the current. 

If you need allot of weight for strong current and deep deep water, I'd go with a double drop rig with a heavy bank sinker.

I'd also use 30# Suffix Premium mono line on my reel.

Another good thing about this set-up, you can use live bait with it too.

You can find this tackle at Cut Rate. You will have to try hard to break off this set-up. 

Hope this helps.
John Macias


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Ok*

Here the #1 rig I use. Saves bait can't miss. Double snell on Pink 80#-100# 18" with a swivel. Standing hook in the head and the running in the belly.


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok went out today and purchased 2 Penn 113 reels,2 6 1/2' boat rods, 50 lb mono and 80 lb flourocarbon and some Snapper Slappers . I will try out some of these rigs this weekend if the weather holds.
Also what is the best kind of knot to use to tie the swivel to the leader and the hooks to the leader ? Should I crimp?


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

If I was using 100# leader material, I'd just tie it with Palomar knots. But, I like 150#, It's bullet proof. Neither Snapper or Amberjack are line shy. I would also tie on a leader on that Snapper Slapper if you plan to keep it. Also, cut off that stinger and replace it with 7 strand wire and a 4/0 Gamakatzu Live Bait hook. The stinger hook catches all the fish.

Here is a pic of that Carolina Rig.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't crimp, ditto on above or cinch.


----------

